# Bringing a New Tv through Airport



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, has anyone recently brought a new Tv through Dubai airport? any issues with customs? any issues with airlines due to size? I plan on buying a 52" Plasma tv in UK and bringing back with me but unsure about excess in UK and customs here ...
Thank you


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How much is the tv is the UK? And can you purchase the tv here? 
I think you might find it here for cheaper or little bit more. I would gladly pay a bit more for the less tension aspect of it. 

But back to your question.... The airlines probably won't allow the tv as luggage and you might need to pay for it as freight. If that is the case, then you shouldn't have any issues as the airline will deal with the appropriate agents in customs; I think what I have written is true as long as the TV is for personal use and not going to be sold in Dubai. 

I have seen people bring smaller tv's into Dubai, but the cost and size was not an issue, but I think your size and cost might be. I would call the airline directly and ask them. They should be able to help with the transport and the regulatory agents here in Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not a TV but I brought some speakers through on BA. Cost me £80 excess baggage (would have been £40 if I had taped the two boxes together). Customs got me to scan it when leaving the airport, asked me what they were and when I said, just waved me on my way. So no problems really.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not worth the hassle...52inch is FAR too big to go as regular and will need to go as excess luggage/cargo....if you can, buy it in DXB !


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

I tend to agree with the "don't bother" comments above, but I actually did bring in a tv a few of months ago. It was a smaller one, 32", so it was accepted as check-in luggage. No issues with customs in UAE at all.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

TV's are probably cheaper in Dubai than Engerland. I was researching them before I came over & a TV in Ireland was cheaper than the UK, and it cheaper again in Dubai.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Yes I have found electronics to be cheaper everywhere else when compared to UK. But, I have yet to find a place that is cheaper than home...... God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can you not ask the shop to arrange to have it delivered to you in Dubai - or anywhere else?? That way, its delivered from the manufacturers and by their delivery company who understands how etc.
Jo xxx


----------

